# Help



## kaisa624 (Mar 26, 2010)

I've bought a Savic Rody, for 3 new mice I'm getting tomorrow, however was trying to find a way to string ropes, or something to create some more levels. I've bought some wood chew building thingys, and a wood tunnel. I haven't found any ropes yet.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Last time I went to B&Q they sell sisal rope in different thickness-es as I got a fair few lengths for making parrot toys and such - they also had plastic chain. Failing that you can usually find it on ebay in the bird section for toy making.


----------

